# Lewis Collins ("Who Dares Wins/The Final Option"), 1946-2013, R.I.P.



## daftandbarmy (28 Nov 2013)

Lewis Collins died today... probably from over acting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUDe6saJFmM



- mod edit to clarify title, thread subject -


----------



## Danjanou (28 Nov 2013)

Oh come on that's a classic. love the "gum?" bit on the way in.  

BTW just me but shouldn't one synchronize watches prior to getting into the helicopters? Then again these are the same boys that went walkabout in Iraq without checking the radio frequencies and weather reports first.  8)


----------



## Journeyman (29 Nov 2013)

I couldn't comment without asking 'Paul' first.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2013)

Good catch D&B - here's a bit more on him:


> Lewis Collins, 67, who played Bodie in the iconic British 1970s TV series The Professionals, has died after suffering from cancer for five years.
> 
> The actor, who played Bodie in the crime drama alongside co-star Martin Shaw as Doyle, died on Wednesday, his agent said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danjanou (29 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I couldn't comment without asking 'Paul' first.



Wasn't he an extra in the movie? 

Collins did serve (10 Para ) and all jokes aside not a bad movie if a bit dated. I ended up watching it again on youtube last night 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8FSIhRxFbM

The Boys over at ARRSE actually gave him a 20 page Obit with a minimum of piss taking to http://www.arrse.co.uk/current-affairs-news-analysis/207194-peter-skellen-sas-fame-has-died.html


----------



## Journeyman (29 Nov 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Wasn't he an extra in the movie?


And technical advisor, how it _really_ was.


----------



## Journeyman (29 Nov 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The Boys over at ARRSE actually gave him a 20 page Obit.....





> When I was a teenager if you didn't want to be Lewis wearing Farah slacks as you brassed up filthy peace-niks you were destined to spend your weekends unfurling your Victorian-era parasol to mince your dainty way to the nearest soft furnishings shop to present your gaping bottom to strangers.
> 
> 
> Or join the RAF.


  :rofl:


----------



## Danjanou (29 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And technical advisor, how it _really_ was.



 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Nov 2013)

I give you 'the Paul':


----------

